
Who's Using Ruby (or Not), for What, and Why? - jc00ke
http://rubini.us/2015/08/31/who-is-using-ruby-for-what-and-why/
======
bronson
First question: "What is your company name or website?"

Pretty sure that guarantees you'll get watered down answers for the rest of
the survey... At least, I'm not comfortable associating my company with Ruby
advocacy/disparagement.

~~~
jc00ke
We've actually had pretty good responses. You can always say N/A.

------
nickpsecurity
I had to choose between PERL, Python, or Ruby. PERL was powerful but try
reading others' stuff. Maintenance phase is important. Python was productive,
readable, and fast, even for newcomers. Ruby + RAILS particularly were
similarly kicking butt. I decided on Python because there's lots of effort
pouring into it across the whole field: JIT's/compilers; numerical computing;
scripting; web apps; cross-platform sys apps; integration with cutting-edge
languages (eg Julia); security tech; cloud runtimes.

That plus its good community, long time existence, low defect rate with static
analysis tools (i.e. Coverity), and increasing usage in mission-critical
applications (eg Bank of America). Seem like an excellent baseline until
something better comes along. Plus, if your writing business code, there's a
good chance what you write might stick around for a decade or more. I pity the
poor soul that would be reverse engineering Java, C#, etc code to support and
extend legacy 10 years from now. Python with decent documentation might be way
easier on them, though. :)

------
Goladus
I work in life sciences. I see Ruby used (a lot) for web development and not
much else. Lots of Python, R, Perl, and Java as well as native binaries
usually written in C and C++.

I see ruby occasionally in system administration and DevOps tooling but apart
from puppet and homebrew there's nothing I would recommend to anyone who isn't
already interested in going all-in on ruby development.

